# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Mazokizmi! Jemi me veten te tille?

## Mina

Kam biseduar me nje psikologe dhe nder te tjera me thote qe ti je me veten e tille! Kjo per faktin se duroj shume!

----------


## armandovranari

ja paska fut kot :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jeans-boy

Pse thua "jemi"
Nuk duhet ta besh problem grupi,ky eshte problem personal.

----------


## tim

masokismi don te thuash ne qofte se nuk gaboj 
ky akt perdoret ne raporet seksuale ku njeri nga partneri  pranon  stimulimin nepermjet dhimbjes.

----------


## Colomba

Mazokizmi eshte nje sjellje e qendrueshme ne deshiren per te pasur ushtrim dhune mbi ty.Qofte kjo fizike apo poshterim emocional.Dhune nga e cila personi qe e peson pret te paguhet nga nje kenacesi emocionale ose seksuale.Me pak fjale spjegohet qe dikush kete gjendje vuajtje -dhimbje e perjeton si kenaqesi.Shkencerisht dhimbja e ben trurin te prodhoje "endorfine" qe pastaj rrine ne qarkullim duke krijuar ,duke dhene nje ndjenje euforizmi.Por termi mazokizem perdoret gjithashtu dhe per te pershkruar situata ne te cilat qenja njerzore jeton ne meyre pasive pa reaguar ndaj aksioneve apo sjelljeve te personave te tjere te cilat sjellin vuajtje.Ne rastin konkret kete ka pasur para sysh psikologu.mendon se kjo vajze nuk ben asgje per te dale nga nje situate qe i sjell dhimbje,apo nuk ben asgje per te ndaluar personat te cilet me veprimet e tyre i shkaktojne dhimbje.Une do i thoja, Duaje dhe respektoje veten tende ,tregoju te tjerve se ti je e forte dhe vlen ,shihe veten me sy pozitiv ,si rrjedhoje keshtu do te shofin dhe te tjeret dhe do te respektojne.Nese nuk do ta bejne kete ....Mos lejo askend te te lendoje,ti vjen e para pastaj vijne te tjeret,mos harro.

----------


## J@mes

Mazokizmi ben pjese ne grupin e sjelljeve perverse. 
Kjo sjellje vjen si rezultat i nje disekuilibri vetjak. Nje sjellje regresive qe mund te quhet ndryshe devijim.

Termi mazokizem perfshin: 
1) Nje perversion seksual, ne te cilin individi provon kenaqesi nga vuajtja, dhimbja qe merr (ai) nga te tjeret. 
2) Pjese perberese e karakterit te disa individeve te cilet qellimisht i prokurojne vetes keqtrajtime, vuajtje dhe akte te turpshme.

Termi mazokizem eshte prezantuar nga *R. von Krafft-Ebing* i cili e huazoi kete term nga emri i nje romancieri austriak - *Leopold von Sacher Masoch*, personazhet e te cilit perftonin kenaqesi erotike nga keqtrajtimet.

*S. Freud* nga ana tjeter, pergjate jetes se tij, ne periudha te ndryshme kohore e ka konsideruar mazokizmin ne tre menyra te ndryshme:
Ne (1905-1919) e perkufizon si nje perversion te thjeshte, fajtor per te cilin mund te jete transformimi i sadizmit (ku subjekti ndjen kenaqesi duke i shkatuar dhimbje te tjereve apo duke i keqtrajtuar).
Ne nje kohe te dyte (1919-1924) Freud e perkufizon mazokizmin si nje fenomen regresiv nga nevoja e pandergjegjshme per t'u ndeshkuar, pra jo vetem si perversion seksual, por edhe si pjese te karakterit.
Ne nje kohe te trete (1924-1937) e lidh mazokizmin me impulsin e vdekjes, njekohesisht krijoi dallimin midis nje mazokizmi primar dhe nje sekondar, nen nje tjeter profil krijoi mazokizmin erogjen, femeror dhe moral.

Perkufizime te tjera mbi mazokizmin jane dhene nga autore si *Reik*, i cili e klasifikonte mazokizmin ne verbal, social dhe i masave.
- _Mazokizem verbal_: Individe te cilet deshirojne apo pelqejne qe te tjeret ti flasin me fjalor vulgar, te turpshem apo ti ofendojne.
- _Mazokizem social_: Individe te cilet parapelqejne te pozicionohen ne poste vartesish, pelqejne pozicione ku mund te ndihen te nenshtruar.
-_Mazokizem i mases_: Individe qe heqin dore nga individualiteti i tyre kur ndodhen brenda nje mase njerezish interesant, entuziast, pra qe ben pershtypje dhe te devotshem per ata te cilet paraqesin nje imazh te idealizuar.

----------


## PINK

> Kam biseduar me nje psikologe dhe nder te tjera me thote qe ti je me veten e tille! Kjo per faktin se duroj shume!


Psikologia paska qene e cmendur. Te paska bere mazokiste nga ato me thuper ne dore. Lol

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Nuk e di pse shqiptaret jane te fiksuar mbi mazokizmin si perdorim fjale apo gjendje!! 
Kudo e gjen ne forum , ti je mazokist , ai eshte mazokist , une jam mazokist .......just forget about it. 
It doesnt make  you any clever the usage of such a word, let alone to understand IT.

----------


## Enii

Mazokizmi eshte kenaqsia qe arrin dikush kur vuan .. ka dicka ketu .. disa njerez jane tolerante persa i perket dhimbjes .. shumica nuk durojne kuptohet .
tani nese ky person arrin ta duroje i jep kenaqesi fakti qe i ushtrohet dhunes gjithmone pasi organizmi apo truri i tij/saj jane tolerant ndaj ketij efekti .. pra si ben pershtypje ashtu sic do ti bente dikujt qe nuk eshte tolerant .,,, eshte pikerisht kjo tolerance qe arrin te jete ndryshe nga te tjeret qe e ben te cuditshem ne syte tane .. ne fakt per veten e tyre jane normale /

rreziku eshte nese personi e shtyn veten drejt nje tolerance aq te madhe sa mund ti beje keq vetes me pavetedije ...

----------

